
Adobe AIR Makes Its Way to Linux  - jmorin007
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/adobe_air_linux.php
======
Tichy
Something tells me it won't be bundled with Ubuntu, due to licensing problems?
It is so nice that at least Java can now easily be installed from the
Multiverse. How long until Flash will be Open Source, too?

